# training plans for the week of August 28 to Sept. 3



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow....September already!!!
Sorry I didn't get this posted yesterday, it sort of slipped under my radar.
What's everyone got on the calendar for this week???
Here's ours....

Main goal for the week....to run 3-4 cold blinds, with dead birds, every day. Working on confidence more than anything else, but also introducing a few factors. First and easiest one for him is cover changes, he normally doesn't have any trouble with that. 

Monday---3-4 cold blinds
wagon wheel drill

Tuesday---3-4 cold blinds
(I'm gone at a dr. appt. the biggest part of the day)

Wednesday---training with DAN!
Dan has kindly agreed to do a lesson with us on Wed. rather than Thursday, so that we only miss 2 weeks instead of 3. Yay!

Thursday---3-4 cold blinds, and then test set ups here at my wayyyy cool designated dog training area. We want to test out our 2 new wingers with remote launchers. The others will be running senior test set-ups, I will probably run doubles with Tito but not run the blinds they will be setting up, unless I make them much easier. Both of the other dogs are capable of running excellent blinds, so their owners want to challenge them (naturally), which makes it much too hard for Tito.

Friday---3-4 cold blinds, would really like to get near some water but with the holiday weekend it's quite busy here at work, so I'm not too optimistic. If I can't do water work, we'll re-visit the matrix drill for angle backs. 

Saturday---3-4 cold blinds, lining to piles in a row (angle offset)

Now hopefully all this will happen !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, and need to try to work in some weave poles during the week, too. We missed our last 2 agility lessons because of Tito's injury, and this week the trainer isn't available, so it's been 3 weeks since we've done any agility.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

This week we are going to run the pattern blind a couple more times then move on. Next set up will happen this week or the next depending on how busy I am. I'll also be still on the look out for a good pond to work on water t. I have a few that I have done a few things with, but they are less than ideal


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ponds are a big problem for me, too. After the injury, I'm really scared to try some of them. Our water season will end in about 10 weeks...scary.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs You have a pretty detailed lesson plan. Here's mine (minus detail).

Since I will be in Vermont at a motel that has land conducive to dog training, I will be working on:

steadiness at the water
baseball and other handling drills
decheating at the water 
multiple marks---I'm dying to do some quads
Y drills


Of course I will be entering this in the log that I keep.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I too am having a problem with water, not the finding of it part, but every time we work water, Dooley comes down with a bad, BAD itchy rash/infection that requires a prescription, salves and a $200 vet bill! I don't know why this started happening, but it makes it real hard to want to train in water.

Let's see, things are not even close to being back to normal. The wedding is over (my best friends son--lots of stuff to do to help) YAY, however this week I have an appointment with the surgeon. So we'll see how that goes.

I am going to continue working on obedience, with lots of marks thown in for good measure. Dooley will continue to work on whistle sits and handling-ladder drills and four bumper baseball.

For Tag, I'm going to get out a pigeon or two and do some retrieving with him and have DH or my friend Carol come over and get some pictures for our GRN spread. Maybe while I'm at it, I'll steal one of the neighbors pheasants and get a new picture of Dooley....hum....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Monday Teaching classes and maybe a quick glove.. Titan indicated the glove in Utility for a 1 point deduction..LOL!
Tuesday Running him through a track
Wednesday State fair demos all morning.. He is the poster child for Obedience,agility and some field....and then plenty of petting in between
also tracking class in the evening
Thursday....NOT A THING!
Friday we will see!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just got back in from training. Meant to do it this morning early early, but the day just sort of got away from me and I just now got to it.
Anyway.
Tito LOVES running cold blinds because I'm keeping them short and easy. He is wildly successful, and he thinks it's a blast. We ran 1 long line to a pole that he can see, just working on some distance. Then we did some cold blinds.
I did a couple that I probably "shouldn't" do because I don't know what I'm doing and whether or not it's a good idea, but it seems like something that my gut tells me Tito needs so I did them. It's what I guess I would describe as a 90 degree blind. I put the bird at the edge of the property. Paced off 20 yards, then made a 90 degree turn and paced off 30 yards. Went and got him. Lined him up with the spot where I had made the 90 degree turn, sent him straight back. When he got to the property edge where I had made the turn (there are a few trees and a small berm, sort of a barrier but sometimes I send him over the berm into the adjacent field so not really) I whistle sat him, and then cast him OVER to the bird. He took the cast perfectly and found the bird right away. I did the same thing in a completely different area of the property, and again he did a great job.
Followed it with 2 straight cold blinds. One he lined, the other one I had to whistle and cast him 3 times but he took the casts. Baby steps, but progress is being made.
My thinking is this. He can't always run straight back, that encourages him to hunt on his own. This way, he HAS to stop, pay attention, take my cast, or he will never find the bird. 
I realize I have to balance this with straight back cold blinds, but does anyone have any thoughts on this?
Oh, and he did an awesome job on the weave poles 
We didn't get to the wagon wheel, just been one of those days here.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Barb I hate to burst your bubble but your 90 degree blind is a terrible idea.
First off you are probably teaching him just to track you. You should never walk directly to and from a blind to set it out. 
Secondly you are lying to him. Your SEND is a CAST. You always cast to the bird. A perfect blind is him lining it. Why on earth would you teach him that a straight line is NOT the way to the bird? This is a very bad tactic that most trainers really frown on. There are other ways to accomplish your goal. If you feel that Tito doesn't understand to take your casts, you need to back up. He has done very little, if any, drills that are blinds with diversions. THOSE are what teach casting with suction. 
I am completely lost as to what Dan's plan is so I can't advise you, but I know if my young handling dog was giving me a lot of cast refusals I would go back to T work to reinforce taking crisp casts then run blind drills to correct on taking casts with suction. And in the meantime, handle up a storm with LONG COLD BLINDS.

SHORT cold blinds for young dogs do NOT instill confidence. They teach the dog that LONG is SCARY and that you will probably find something close. The opposite of what we want good blind running dogs to believe. Any dog who has been through basic yardwork can probably run straight for 30-40 yards and hunt up a bird at the end. (hence using BUMPERS in training so the dog is HANDLING not SCENTING the bird....) Short blinds at this stage are a false sense of security. You'd serve yourself a lot better if you set up long blinds, kick the dog off and let him roll, only handle if he is way off, and walk behind him as he runs so when you do stop him, you are not so far away, but he is still running to a long blind.
Dan's method or flowchart or whatever has long since eluded me, but these are pretty standard and basic concepts for teaching blinds, so please understand them before deciding to do otherwise.

As far as our training this week, I am swamped with work and home stuff but we did go out tonight and I helped Amber with her puppy running T work, and Slater got a few short marks with the dead pheasants. He used to hate pheasants but he's picking them up nicely now -- yay!
Toward the end of the week we are meeting Jim (Marshmop) for some training. Saturday is a Gator football game and Sunday is our golden club's meeting in Orlando.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Anney, that's why I asked, because I had no idea. This is NOT Dan's idea, I just was messing with it. I can see the point about not walking to the blind, for sure, that makes sense, as well as not sending the dog to a "false destination". Guess I will stop with the 90 degree blinds 
BTW, I consider a short cold blind to be 60-70 yards, that's what he's running, so hopefully what I'm doing is instilling confidence on those. We don't run anything under 50 yards really, even my 90 degree thing was at least 50 yards. To me, a long blind is over 100 yards. At least maybe I got that part right  . 
The problem with the cast refusals is they seem to only happen in heavy cover where there is likely to be birds (as in live ones, including the wild ones that live here on my property). He has it in his head that there are, well, likely to be birds there. He will decide to hunt up a bird, like in the upland hunting he has done, rather than take the cast. They don't happen on casting drills, T drills, etc. But I will say it's been improving lately. 
Ah, dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh also, can you give me some examples of blinds with diversions? My only understanding of diversions is in the sense of diversion birds or diversion shots, so I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think that what hotel4dogs did was that bad. She saw a problem, took the initiative and improvised. I may or may not do what she did but it sounds like she got her desired result. I also feel that when I train for one thing I may create a problem elsewhere. For example, when you first get puppy to retrieve most people just let him go, not requiring any steadiness. Now you have a steadiness problem that must be addressed later on. She will probably correct any problems that arise.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I am very excited today as Scout ran some beautiful pattern blinds. There was even a dog playing retrieve in the middle of our set up, and was literally on Scout's line and she still went and picked it up with no problems. It's great to see her ready to go--she's confident and knows what she is going to do. Time to move on!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My training plans for the week are in flux. We have clean up to do yet and I need to get jumps and such back out of storage, set up my contact equipment etc.

That said:

In the mornings, I am doing real-life stays with the dogs. After our hike and before they go inside for water etc. In and Out of sight for anywhere from 1 to 4 minutes. While I feed the duck, clean up debris, close the gate etc. The only thing I cannot do is open the back door. It is too much for Ms Towhee and then I realized that since her original owners taught her how much fun it was to escape and run down to the road with the kids chasing her, and both her breeder and I have spent so much time training her to wait at an open door from the inside and to come in at an open door from outside, it is not fair to her to switch criteria like that – so, no opening of the door to put away leashes, get the duck food etc. 

For the evenings:
Tuesday: Obedience work – all 3 
Wednesday: Agility class – all 3 
Thursday: Possibly field training with group and Faelan
Friday: Obedience work – all 3 dogs
Saturday: Agility 
Sunday: Hopefully field training with group (Faelan). Obedience rental at night
Monday: Agility

_Focus work during Obedience sessions_: 
_(field related)_
Wagon Wheels (all 3 – Towhee to food)
Whistle Sits (all 3 depending on level)
Back (Faelan only)

_(competition obedience/rally)_
Heeling, change of paces & turns
Recalls
Casey & Faelan, Retrieves and drop games, turn & sits, send aways
Towhee, Stand for exam, have to start increasing down stay duration
All: Attention & Focus, fronts with guides


I received _'Get Connected With Your Dog' _by Brenda Aloff last night. What I have read so far is amazing. This will be part of my training schedule as well.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My training week... not really existent. LOL 

Monday - I did some casting work with Gabby. It was on a whim, I did not have a collar or ANY kind on and it didn't go to well. Knowing I could not do any corrections I settled for good enough and called it a day. 

Tuesday - I will work on casting again, with proper equipment. 

Wednesday - I want to work on whistle sits, and some agility exercises

Thursday - We will stop at the trainers on our way up north for the long holiday weekend. We will do some stuff but mostly just play. We come home Tuesday.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Tuesday: Obedience work – all 3
> Wednesday: Agility class – all 3
> Thursday: Possibly field training with group and Faelan
> Friday: Obedience work – all 3 dogs
> ...


Or not - I just received an email that Kennel Cough is making the rounds in my area <sigh> I have to think on whether I will be doing the agility on Sat & Mon


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh also, can you give me some examples of blinds with diversions? My only understanding of diversions is in the sense of diversion birds or diversion shots, so I'm not sure what you mean.


"Blind drills" and "pattern blinds with diversions" are distinct steps in Mike Lardy's flowchart. The progression of training goes like this:
T work
pattern blinds
blind drills
pattern blinds with diversions
initial cold blinds

Not skipping ahead until each phase is successfully mastered. This way the dog is fully prepared when you transition to cold blinds.
Once the dog is taught his pattern blinds and is running them with confidence, we move to a different field and do Blind Drills.
Basically the dog is shown a back-pile at 40-50 yards away, and we introduce a gunner where before the dog has never seen a mark in conjunction with a blind. The dog is put through the drill of mark, blind, mark, blind, sending to the same known blind pile, and handled away from the gunner or mark AOF. This teaches him a world of skills he will need to know when running blinds with gunners in the fields and poison birds, but in a very controlled situation. It teaches casting away from diversions (the marks). Once the dog is comfortable with blind drills you go back to your pattern blind field, and set up the same thing on your pattern blinds....gunners and marks. This is now the first time the dog sees gunners & marks (diversions) in a real field setting, but he has the confidence to run the blinds and not fall totally apart because he has been previously taught where the pattern blinds are. After completing this he is well schooled in handling away from suction, so things make a lot more sense when you transition to cold blinds.
I know I sound like a broken record with this Lardy flowchart stuff but it is such an elegant, tried and true method, it's hard to imagine that there are successful pro trainers out there that deviate wildly from it.

Remember that suction is what the DOG perceives as suction...not us.
I think by using birds on blinds you are teaching the dog to cave to his nose and hunt it up on blinds --- not good. 
And there's really no reason why you need to concern yourself with blinds through cover changes at this point, it is SO early in the dog's career of blind running that in my opinion that is just asking for trouble. Combine that with using birds on the blinds all the time, previously training the dog to quarter for upland hunting, and Dan running in and throwing a live bird to the dog after he's been sent on a blind, and it's no wonder the dog is breaking down in cover and looking for birds. Birds are wonderful as a "reward" for blinds, for a dog with low confidence, but in this case I think they are causing more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Worked Dooley on dumbbell and metal article tonight. Dumbbell work was really good, though I did get in one good correction. See, Breeze is coming into heat (it's been almost 9 months!) and Doo really, really loves her. So I sent him and he started to run back to the dog yard. I was able to stop him and give him a reminder of what the word "fetch" means. 

I then took him and had him do a metal article with cookies all around it (Bridge Carlson). He is much better at the metal than he used to be, I feel I can start doing scent work for real now. 

Tag forgot what sit meant, so we worked on random sits. We also did some controlled walking and some walking at my side with his head up. He is such a cutie. I hope I don't fall under his spell. What a fun boy!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Worked Dooley on dumbbell and metal article tonight. Dumbbell work was really good, though I did get in one good correction. See, Breeze is coming into heat (it's been almost 9 months!) and Doo really, really loves her. So I sent him and he started to run back to the dog yard. I was able to stop him and give him a reminder of what the word "fetch" means.


Ooh, please send the bitch in heat vibes this way. Scout is overdo (cycles every 6 months so far) and I don't want it to interfere with the shows in October...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, Anney, thanks for the reply. We're off to training now so I need to read it and mull it over, don't want to just skim it. 
We've done everything in basics, pretty much in that order. I need to read the transition stuff and your post again.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> See, Breeze is coming into heat (it's been almost 9 months!) and Doo really, really loves her.
> 
> Ooh, please send the bitch in heat vibes this way. Scout is overdo (cycles every 6 months so far) and I don't want it to interfere with the shows in October...


 How late are your girls running? Towhee is just about at 7 months now and I haven't entered her in anything <sigh>


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Breeze last came into heat December 31st. She was bred, had the pups and still no heat. However, Dooley, my heat barometer, says any day now. I hope so, she is usually pretty regular at 6 months and is at 8 months today. I'm sure her litter threw her off kilter a little.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout is going on a month past when I expected. The past few cycles she has been dead on--6 months minus a week from start to start (aren't I lucky?). My friend's intact male lab was certain she was coming in several weeks ago and...nada. Gotta love owners who swear their dog knows when a bitch is in heat or close to it....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My heat-o-meters swore Ms Towhee was going in, and nada. 
Co-owner warned etc. Maybe I should go ahead and send in entries and hope for 2 months clear


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, I think EVERYONE in this area is in season....everywhere we turn, there are females in heat...poor Tito.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I got a chance to do some training today, solo, so I had to be a little creative.
I did some de-cheating drills with success. I also did some basic blinds both on land and water. Not too much because a dog can find them boring. This work was interspersed with marks to keep her interest high.
Also, never forgetting obedience.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's hard when you don't have someone to work with. Especially when, like me, you are a novice, having someone to bounce ideas off of which is so important. One of the reasons I love this forum.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, and not to be outdone---Buffy is due to come into season.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe there is an island we can send all the females in heat to, so our boys can relax a little!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> It's hard when you don't have someone to work with. Especially when, like me, you are a novice, having someone to bounce ideas off of which is so important. One of the reasons I love this forum.


My advice to you: Keep things simple for now, find a training group, follow a program. In the past, I hired my paper boy to throw bumpers for me. Nowadays, there are no paper boys, not around here.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Our training group petered out...mostly because they lost interest or got pulled in another direction. The day I went to join was the day they decided to call it quits. I swear, I wore my deoderant that day!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Our training group petered out...mostly because they lost interest or got pulled in another direction. The day I went to join was the day they decided to call it quits. I swear, I wore my deoderant that day!


 Don't feel bad, it's tough these days. When I first started there were soooo many people doing field but now there are many other activities that draw people. And on top of that I feel that the field is labor intensive.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Oh, and not to be outdone---Buffy is due to come into season.


LOL --- but I WANT Ms Towhee to come in - she is ready for Rally & Agility trials but nooo, she can't be entered since she is due to come in. I will be paying for 2 new classes tonight for her, along with Faelan so maybe ...... the beings who watch such things will take notice :uhoh::uhoh:

On topic, I am off for agility class and did the Daily Sit Stay this morning so Wednesday's plans = done 

And sent in an entry for Faelan's next Hunt Test


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunrise, good luck with your hunt test. May you have a fair test and good judging.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They're waiting for you to have a waaayyyyy cool designated dog training area 



DNL2448 said:


> Our training group petered out...mostly
> because they lost interest or got pulled in another direction. The day I went to join was the day they decided to call it quits. I swear, I wore my deoderant that day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A really good day training today. I was Dan's first lesson (which never happens) so I got there 1/2 hour early, brought him breakfast, and had a chance to just talk with him. Really enjoyed it, he cleared up a lot of things for me.
Tito was spot on today. Couldn't have asked for a better day, both on land and in the water. So I met my training goals for today, too


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

DNL2448 I think that you will have to expand your search. Even look at other clubs, they usually welcome people who are willing to help at training and field events. Contact some breeders who are into the field. Good luck.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

not sure how much we'll get done today. My training partners are planning on coming out here and setting up a Finished level triple plus blind, which of course we will run as singles plus simplified blind, but it's already almost 80 and humid and supposed to hit 100 here today....


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> not sure how much we'll get done today. My training partners are planning on coming out here and setting up a Finished level triple plus blind, which of course we will run as singles plus simplified blind, but it's already almost 80 and humid and supposed to hit 100 here today....


We have been ending our training with cocktail hour no matter how early in the day. It helps us bear the heat.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Laura if you ever are in my side of the country you can train with my group!

...and for all them bitches. Let's round them up and get them going!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> ...and for all them bitches.


Hey now I wanted to say this in ANOTHER thread but felt the mods wouldn't let me! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Laura if you ever are in my side of the country you can train with my group!
> 
> ...and for all them bitches. Let's round them up and get them going!


That sounds like a plan!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a good day today!!
We set up a very difficult triple plus a blind between 2 of the marks, but longer. The blind was 100 yards out. Marks were about 50, 80, and 120 in a fan pattern. The blind was between the 50 and 80 yard marks. 
The reason it was difficult is the cover is very long and very thick, and there are no real identifying features around the field. We used bumper boys and a winger, and had white stickmen by the bumper boys.
I didn't run Tito on a triple. I ran the 120 yard mark first as a single. He nailed it, which really pleased me. Then I ran the other 2 as a double. Unfortunately, he didn't find the 80 yard mark (center mark) right away, and decided to try to retrieve one of the bumpers off the bumper boy instead. He just couldn't figure out why he couldn't get the thing off. And they told me the dogs would NOT run to the stickmen...HA.
Anyway, we got that problem straightened out. (I walked out and helped him find it because my person with the electronics had disappeared, otherwise I would have had him fire another bumper, sheesh).
I had them refire both the 80 and the 120 yard mark, the 50 yard mark was still lying out. I ran it as a triple then, as he had already done 2 of the 3 as singles. He did a great job with it, I was very pleased.
For the blind, I moved him up to about 50 yards from it. He took a decent line, got off downwind a little, accepted a whistle sit and an over cast right to it. So I backed him up to about 75 yards and ran the exact same line, this time he lined it, as I would have expected.
We're getting there!!!
I was very pleased with him this morning. Now it's 100 degrees out and humid, so that's it for today.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Just in from a training session. I ran into traffic, then the Fire Department was doing a Fill The Boot drive, but I got home, let Casey out while running up to the dog yard to get Towhee and Faelan. Casey & Towhee need to play before coming back in so I rush back out the front door with Faelan as soon as I get Towhee & Casey inside - none of the dogs has eaten or anything but I made it to training    

We are working on water doubles. The first series the memory bird is shortish (50 yards maybe) while the go bird is longer at about 90 degrees. The lily pads are catching my Faelan as he is trying to get out there but no way was he dropping his bird!! The first double Faelan gets mixed up in the memory bird so we repeat and he does very well (He did his first land double on Saturday and today was his first water double).

The second series has the memory bird about 100 yards with the go bird about 40 yards. Faelan really did well on this series - I have some retraining of myself to do since I do not use BACK and his name properly ,,,,,

So then we do a sight blind across the pond. Faelan is about 1/2 across (50 yards ?) when a beaver pops up!! I hold my breath but he slaps his tail and Faelan angles to him - blast. The trainer yells for Boomers_Dawn to call him but I called him first - the beaver and Faelan were on a collision course and thank goodness Faelan's recall is so strong (did I mention I did not have my whistle?) When Faelan is within a few yards of the beaver he (faelan) turned around and came back while the beaver submerged himself. Of course when we resent Faelan, he was a bit confused, but as I mentioned to the instructor; I'd rather work through the confusion than have my Faelan hurt or dragged under by a beaver!! And it ended well - we waited for the beaver to resurface and worked Faelan through his confusion 

Thanks to all my training partners who stayed to help my Faelan - I do appreciate it!! Oh and since I was the last one and everyone else had run their dogs, all of these runs were back to back. Good dog!! I didn't get to watch any of their dogs run though - bummer.

Picture attached is very approximate. The write up reflects more accurate angles etc


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> The trainer yells for Boomers_Dawn to call him but I called him first - the beaver and Faelan were on a collision course and thank goodness Faelan's recall is so strong (did I mention I did not have my whistle?)


It's a good thing you called him. I had no idea he yelled at me to call him. I didn't hear that at all. Faelan was a good boy. Glad you could make it.

Gladys did good with the doubles and sight blind, but got lost repeating with the orange bumper and wouldn't sit for me. I think that was a bit advanced for us anyway.

With everything that's been going on lately, field training really seems like the least of my worries. Did you see the boil water advisories? Apparently some small public water facilities lost power and were unable to filter adequately. Large public water facilities didn't have the same problems. If you don't have a well, could you check if yours is for your whole town or just the high school?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, we have a well .. 

I wish I had seen Gladys, she probably did great! Thanks again, it was great to get Faelan out training mid week and they have all been cooped up a bit this week with all the weather issues.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks, we have a well ..
> 
> I wish I had seen Gladys, she probably did great! Thanks again, it was great to get Faelan out training mid week and they have all been cooped up a bit this week with all the weather issues.


You're welcome. :wavey:

Yeah Gladys did great with the doubles. She has a memory like an elephant.

She knows where every poop in the yard is too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whew, that's scary about the beaver!!! That kind of stuff really worries me. But sounds like a GREAT training day, Faelan is really coming along well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Whew it's hot here already. It's 80 and humid, supposed to top out at 100 today. I'm thinking we are going to take today off.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Last night I worked Doo on heeling with attention on take off. I used a bumper as a distraction and reward. It was real hard for him to do, knowing that bumper was out there, but boy when he was given the "YES" he knew he done good.

Tag I threw about 8 bumpers for him. I threw and as soon as he picked them up, I ran and hid. 

I have been having some medical procedures done requiring pre-medication and my power levels are down some. I hope they will be done today so I can do more with the dogs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Saturday: Agility
> Sunday: Hopefully field training with group (Faelan). Obedience rental at night
> Monday: Agility
> 
> ...


_Hmmm, I have been hearing more and more of the Kennel Cough and one of my lists just confirmed it._

_Faelan has a busy schedule coming up, Casey is 10 1/2 and Towhee doesn't need Kennel Cough right now either , so it looks like I'll need to find other things to do Sat & Mon - obedience and agility most likely _


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Last night I worked Doo on heeling with attention on take off. I used a bumper as a distraction and reward. It was real hard for him to do, knowing that bumper was out there, but boy when he was given the "YES" he knew he done good.
> 
> Tag I threw about 8 bumpers for him. I threw and as soon as he picked them up, I ran and hid.
> 
> I have been having some medical procedures done requiring pre-medication and my power levels are down some. I hope they will be done today so I can do more with the dogs.


heads up for the first step just keeps reappearing on my list 

Sounds like a good session - I hope you feel better really soon.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am supposed to be going to an obedience match Sunday (I know, skipping ahead to next week), but it is looking like we will be having a tropical storm then so traveling then might be out


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay we had an awesome training session today. Met Jim (MarshMop) and Betsy out at the training grounds near St. Augustine, I was of course running late and they had things set up when I got there (I am a terrible training partner in this regard). Anyways as Betsy and I are entered in our first field trial at the National, so Jim is humoring us and brought not only stickmen but an idea. So we first did land (it was very bright and sunny but only 75º at 8 a.m.), two different setups but both with the same concept: double with long memory bird retiring, line to the memory bird tight off the back side of the short bird. Short bird at about 100 yards, long bird at about 250. We did the long one as a single first and then put together the double. 
Fisher flared the backside of the short gun when retrieving the memory bird both times, but less so on the second set up. He also had a hard time seeing the GO bird of the 2nd setup, finally I had Betsy go out there and act like she was throwing as I shot off the winger. The motion attracted him and he was able to watch it, then did the double no problems. I guess that's good, he at least will focus on the long bird....

Went to water and set up a big blind for the big dogs, water was actually a nice temperature and not boiling hot. Set up two shorter blinds for Slater, about 35-40 yards straight across the pond. My little Slaydoo, he's got this stuff figured out, took WONDERFUL straight lines to them, one-whistled the first one with a beautiful cast and then lined the second one. I'm amazed as he has only ran a half-dozen or so cold water blinds, this is brand new to him, he is totally unfazed and loves it. I think my plan with him is to spend the next few months working on very straight forward, non-cheaty, get-in-and-swim water blinds, then when the weather gets better, do decheating, shore drills and then have things put together by the time the new year rolls around. 
Thanks Jim for helping us train today, it was a lot of fun and very productive!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Anyways as Betsy and I are entered in our first field trial at the National, so Jim is humoring us and brought not only stickmen but an idea.


You entered the field trial?! "The land of the white coats"?  I SO wish I could go to the National, but I have clinical work on that Tuesday. It would be so cool to see all those amazing dogs run. Good luck getting ready! Can't wait to hear all about it in a few weeks.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a great day, Anney, I didn't know you were entering a field trial at National, how awesome is that!!!! Go Fisher!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, now I really need a video of the National! Anyone know if they will be available?


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is the real story. Fishie head ROCKED! He will be good to go at his Q. My dog hunted all of the earth to find her birds. So I burned and beat her. Fooled all here, just looking for good advice from that tippy person {NO THANKS}. NO COLLAR corections just teaching today and just like %99 of the time we train. Teach then train. My moto, Anney's moto. The ecollar is on vacation because we teach then train.
Fisher did great. 
Jim
We did help Gabe a bunch. That was the best news of the day! Right Anney! That made my day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

marsh mop said:


> Here is the real story. Fishie head ROCKED! He will be good to go at his Q. My dog hunted all of the earth to find her birds. So I burned and beat her. Fooled all here, just looking for good advice from that tippy person {NO THANKS}. NO COLLAR corections just teaching today and just like %99 of the time we train. Teach then train. My moto, Anney's moto. The ecollar is on vacation because we teach then train.
> Fisher did great.
> Jim
> We did help Gabe a bunch. That was the best news of the day! Right Anney! That made my day.


I'm not sure this is called for ... glad the training went well but why bring collars & tippy into it?


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

> I'm not sure this is called for ... glad the training went well but why bring collars & tippy into it?


 I don't think any of us ever used the ecollar today, as is the norm. Some want to make it as this side of the electric chair. It is not.
Jim


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Tuesday night, after work, we ran Pattern Blinds at 120 yards.

Thursday night DH met me at the practice field after I got off work so I did have to run home and pick-up Winter. Boy, the days are getting shorter quickly.
Unfortunately, I did not mention to him that I would need my training bag, so no e-collar but worse yet no whistle. It actually worked out OK. I need to stretch Winter out on marks, so DH did long and short walking singles. Don't need collar/whistle for that Winter knows the game. 
I decided to try and run Pyramid, our lining drill, without a whistle. I thought if is was a disaster I would just stop. Not having a whistle made me be very careful lining her up and making sure where she was looking before I send her. We only had one wonky line, and I could see in her first 5 steps she was heading on the wrong line. A quick "no here" and lined her up, sent correctly the 2nd time. I can see the wonky lines I get sometimes in PB's are bad from the get go and we just need to keep working together. One of the more experienced guys at practice often will say to handlers "Now wait, look at where your dogs spine is pointing". These PB and lining drills at this point are as much for me (or more) as they are for Winter. I would not want to forget the whistle again, but I think it did show me a few things. 

I think I still have a long way to go in the read your dog category.

Today, Winter got to just be dog. She had a swimming play date with her dog friend Maddie.

On, Saturday we will load into the car for a 5 hour trek "east of the mountains" to Chewelah, Wa. On Sunday, we will try for JH leg 3. Wish us luck.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

marsh mop said:


> I don't think any of us ever used the ecollar today, as is the norm. Some want to make it as this side of the electric chair. It is not.
> Jim


Wow...

Can you find a post where I said anything like that? 'Cause I can show you probably five from that long thread where I say the e-collar is legit and not a bad way to train. Pretty uncalled for to badmouth me in a thread I'm not participating in for saying things I haven't said.

I get pretty darn tired of being characterized as taking positions I haven't taken.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

marsh mop said:


> So I burned and beat her. Fooled all here, just looking for good advice from that tippy person {NO THANKS}.


A tasteless joke about abusing your dog followed by a dig at somebody who's not part of the conversation. Classy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Last night we received several reported complaints from various members from this section of _Hunt and Field._ We are asking to please keep things civil and courteous in here as well. 

Thanks,


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Tuesday night, after work, we ran Pattern Blinds at 120 yards.
> 
> Thursday night DH met me at the practice field after I got off work so I did have to run home and pick-up Winter. Boy, the days are getting shorter quickly.
> Unfortunately, I did not mention to him that I would need my training bag, so no e-collar but worse yet no whistle. It actually worked out OK. I need to stretch Winter out on marks, so DH did long and short walking singles. Don't need collar/whistle for that Winter knows the game.
> ...


I forgot my whistle on Thursday night - it is different  I especially missed it when then beaver popped up and I called Faelan in - the whistle is definitely more noticeable than a voice when a dog is swimming!

Good luck with leg #3 !! Safe driving too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I really enjoy these training threads and would hate to have to stop posting them. Please guys, as Rob said, keep it civil and courteous so that we can continue to participate in training threads. Thanks!



Rob's GRs said:


> Last night we received several reported complaints from various members from this section of _Hunt and Field._ We are asking to please keep things civil and courteous in here as well.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - but what does it mean? Sorry but I am not a sports fan ....


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> LOL - but what does it mean? Sorry but I am not a sports fan ....


Penalty for personal foul


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A partial update for today. As some of you know Towhee has not started her field training since I do not feel her obedience is up to the task (yet), but we are working on it. She certainly has the drive and instincts but can lack impulse control at times. I brought her along on my errands today - just her so we could have some just us time. Nothing planned really, just seeing what we might run into for training ops.

She did wonderfully in the car, settling and relaxing at each stop. At the drug store, I left my purchases on a counter in a hurry when I heard a dog barking - it was NOT Towhee but she _was_ quizzically looking at the offending dog, like what is your problem? So of course we took advantage of the dog and did some heeling & recalls, She was very, very good.

Another stop was the grocery store - among other things I needed to pick up some liverwurst for training. Well there were some screaming little kids at a (I think) Boy Scout fund raiser at the entrance. And of course the usual cars, carts, foods, people etc. Perfect distraction work, right? So out she comes for some more work. Unfortunately screaming kids quieted down a bit while watching her but they were still making some noise. In the parking lot and on the sidewalk she really did a nice job of maintaining focus, attitude and precision. Near the side she had difficulty though - I'll need to go back there with her (the store not into the mess). It was a mess - milk crates, overgrown grass, traffic cones etc so who knows what all was in there- she was curious and wanted to explore so I ended up moving further away - she again was very good. Shows me more work is needed but I am unsure of what? messes? smells? tight spaces? cones? I will need to keep it in mind since I have never seen the side area like that and will be taking advantage of it I think. One car distracted her repeatedly in the parking lot - had the driver just been to Burger King maybe?

Edit to add: I forgot to mention that overall, I really was pleased. Yes she got distracted a time or two, but her focus was fairly easy to get back other than near that side yard. So I will need to go back when there are fewer things going on there to work that piece.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW, I am I the bad guy?


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Everybody, go enjoy your dogs, as I do. Keep them happy and working at the top of their game. Do not let those who have no clue of what we do or the love we have for our pups change your goals. We have happy pups that have a reason to retrieve and some will never understand that, collar or not.
Jim
notice I use my first name and my dogs name. That pretty much tells you who I am.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Jim,
Don't sweat it most know where your heart is in the advancement of the breed and what they were intended to do.
There are those that understand how to get a better relationship with their dogs and those who do not and or satisfied with what they have.
Mike


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Gunner still on injured reserve and not liking it.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

I enjoy reading the posts on this thread from those people who are actually training their dogs in field. Obviously this is an open forum and anyone can post anywhere. For me, however, I find most value in the posts from those doing the work, no matter what stage of the process they are at. 

This week puppy Sawyer went to train with my old training group. A bittersweet day, as that's where I spent my weekends training Scout. Sawyer is teething now, so doesn't want to pick up regular bumpers, so I'm using a canvas bumper. Short marks in the field and off to water. The mud was elbow deep, so it was difficult to get him to go in. He's been swimming in a pool but not a pond. Took it slow and will try again this weekend.

Ann
Dallas


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad you enjoy it, we have a great, diverse bunch of people and I have learned something from all of them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey guys, this thread is soooo last week!
Check out THIS week's thread!


----------

